# Daiwa Tournament ISO 5000 QD



## TEAM-F.P.Lübeck (17. Januar 2007)

*Die neue Daiwa Tournament ISO 5000 QD ist eingetroffen!*

Die High Tec Weitwurf Großfischerolle "Made in Japan" mit einer superlangen Aluminiumspule,grosser Schnurfassung und perfekter Schnurverlegung.Das Gehäuse besteht aus einer Magnesium-Aluminium-Legierung.
Das "Quick Drag" Bremssystem ist mit einer halben Umdrehung des Bremsknopfes von der Bremseinstellung zum Freilauf zu bedienen!
Perfekt für die Karpfen und Welsangelei!

°* 7 Kugellager inkl. 4"CRBB"-Lager*
*° INFINITE Rücklaufsperre*
*° Wormshaft Spulenhub*
*° Hardbody-Z Magnesium-Aluminium-Gehäuse*
*° Dura-Alu-Zahnräder*
*° Airbail Bügel aus Stainless Stell*
*° Geschmiedete ALu-Weitwurfspule*
*° Twist Buster 2*
*° ABS-System*
*° Holz Kurbelknauf*
*° Maschinengefräste Alu-Kurbel*
*° Gewicht 525gr.*
*° 4,1: 1 Übersetzung*
*° 0,32mm/430m Schnurfassung*
*bei uns zum Biberpreis von nur:*
*349.-€*


----------

